# Furry Comics on B&N Nook store



## arcticsilver (Sep 29, 2011)

I was browsing through  the Nook store and found a furlike comic here. I was wondering if anyone else has found other on there. I'm tempted to use a creidt i have on my account to get this to do some type of review?  I would like your opion my fellow furs.


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 29, 2011)

Just because it has anthro things doesn't mean it's furry... Otherwise 99% of disney is furry. Wait... that's a bad reference since they are.

Uh... No I don't consider that furry.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 29, 2011)

It's not furry, knock that "I FIND FURLIKE COMIC" shit off dammit OP


----------



## arcticsilver (Oct 1, 2011)

After looking back on what i typed I have to agree with you there. It was rushed because a teacher was buzzing by me.


----------



## arcticsilver (Oct 1, 2011)

On a side note the piece in question was so bad that i don't care that i wasted the 3 bucks on it.


----------



## Aden (Oct 1, 2011)

arcticsilver said:


> On a side note the piece in question was so bad that i don't care that i wasted the 3 bucks on it.



one would think that's the kind of situation that _would_ make you care about spending your money


----------



## anero (Oct 1, 2011)

my opion is that that's terrible
go read blacksad


----------



## ryanleblanc (Oct 2, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> Just because it has anthro things doesn't mean it's furry... Otherwise 99% of disney is furry. Wait... that's a bad reference since they are.
> 
> Uh... No I don't consider that furry.



Indeed.

OP, there is a reason why the words "Furry" and "Anthro" are not meant to be used interchangeably.


----------

